# muss ich den betrag bezahlen  oder nicht?



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen.ich habe vor 10 minuten eine sms bekommen in der steht :
-Ihr Kontostand für die Nutzung des mobilen Services Shortpay 71 beträgt 94.81 Euro.Infos unter http.......oder 0211.....
ist meine rechnung wirklich so hoch oder verarschen die mich?


----------



## stieglitz (10 August 2005)

Langsam wirds wirklich heftig hier.

Lies mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922


----------

